# ENGINE; 3.6 V6 engine VW Routan and Chrysler Town and Country



## jemplf69 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi! Please help. I need spec or information on the 2011 3.6 V6 engine of Chrysler Town & Country and VW Routan. I have a 2011 Chrysler Town & Country with a 3.6 V6 engine with engine code: CR123766. Is it the same engine as the VW Routan? Can you guys please give me a engine code that I can use to cross check parts and/or validate it with the Chrysler engine only parts? If so, it will be easier fro me to get parts from VW than Chrysler. I tried the search button and Google but I could not get so much information.

Thanks.

Jem


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

jemplf69 said:


> Hi! Please help. I need spec or information on the 2011 3.6 V6 engine of Chrysler Town & Country and VW Routan. I have a 2011 Chrysler Town & Country with a 3.6 V6 engine with engine code: CR123766. Is it the same engine as the VW Routan? Can you guys please give me a engine code that I can use to cross check parts and/or validate it with the Chrysler engine only parts? If so, it will be easier fro me to get parts from VW than Chrysler. I tried the search button and Google but I could not get so much information.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jem




Sorry, the VW Routan was built in the US by Chrysler, so there is not another alternative source for engine parts that is better than Chrysler.
The 3.6 L Pentastar V6 is not a VW engine, and since VW stopped selling it way back in 2012, I doubt they would have much inventory. And even if you could get parts through VW, they would cost more. That was the whole reason VW dropped the Routan. They were trying to sell it for $28k when the better optioned Town and Country was only selling for $20k.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Routan

In Europe, VW sold the Volkswagen Touran instead of the Routan.
But the US has a tariff on small trucks, so the Touran could not be sold in the US without being hit with this tariff.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

kirk_augustin said:


> Sorry, the VW Routan was built in the US by Chrysler


Or Canada. But Windsor is a suburb of Detroit, so who's counting? :laugh:

The T&C, DGC, and Routan all rolled off the same assembly line. For 2011MY all had the same engine installed for N. Am. market. I don't know engine codes in VW-speak, but a call to a local VW dealership should be able to clear things up. Or perhaps car-part.com can help.

Getting parts through Dodge and Chrysler are typically cheaper and sometimes significantly cheaper. I have seen a few parts where VW was cheaper, however, but not by much at all. I've never had a Mopar engine part not work on my Routan (different model year so different engine, but same principle). 

Now _easier_... I can't speak to that.


----------

